# Opposite of GERD w/ same symptoms?



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

Something just struck me as strange. To cut a long story short, I'm IBS C dependant on laxatives, most likely slow transit and I have terrible bloating and gas stuck in my upper stomach, and sometimes around my colon too. I feel very stretched, plugged up, terrible! I've been put on Zantac and Losec for supposed gastritis and GERD aggravated by constipation but none of it helped, actually I think it worsened it! Could maybe the antacids be having an opposite effect? I mean, isn't GERD too much acid? Could there be such thing as too LITTLE stomach acid and having the same symptoms as too much? I heard that too little acid could effect the breakdown of food in your stomach, causing obviously, it to sit longer and feel uncomfortable... am I right or just crazy? Please help?


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

BUMP.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes, heartburn can signal either too much stomach acid or too little stomach acid. There is a good discussion of low stomach acid in "Healthy Digestion the Natural Way" by D. Lindsey Berkson. She lists the most classic signs of low stomach acid as: burping immediately after meals or up to one-half hour after meal has ended; abdominal bloating immediately to one-half hour after meals; loose stools in the morning; coated tongue; unexplained bouts of nausea; food sitting uncomfortably in the stomach; and using herbs but not improving from them. She also lists many other symptoms that could be signs of the problem. There is a test to measure stomach acidity called the Heidelberg capsule test. The author also suggests that you can try these natural remedies to see if they make any difference (try one at a time): sip lemon juice during meals; mix one tablespoon of apple-cider vinegar mixed with one teaspoon unprocessed honey and sip during meals; take 100 mg of B1 with each meal for a week, then reduce to once a day; take 200 to 500 mg of glutamine 2-3 times per day (helps normalize hydrochloric acid) She notes that if these remedies do not help, you can try taking stomach-acid supplements but this must be done under a doctor's supervision.


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

I have all of those symptoms except the loose stool one. I am constipated, can that also be a symptom of low stomach acid? I take milk of magnesia regularly, could that be stopping the acid because it is also an anti-acid thing.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

There is also a test to measure stomach acidity called the Heidelburg capsule test.I've read about this test.I'd love to have this test done.When I have taken acid reducing meds it has only made my upper GI symptoms(belching,nausea,feeling like food is sitting in stomach)WORSE.Is it a test done by mainstream doctors or holistic only?


----------

